# I'm so sorry, Sandy



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

She didn't even fight with the vets... 

R.I.P Sandy, 2004 - 2012


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Sandy.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Run Free Sandy. You did a very selfless thing by putting her needs first. Thinking of you. XXX


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your sad loss, run free Sandy.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Run free Sandy x

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Sleep tight Sandy  xxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

You showed her strength when she needed it the most. Letting a pet go is the hardest thing in the World to do. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Run free Sandy. RIP.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry.

Sandy will no longer be in pain and after a little rest she will be back to full health and sprightliness bouncing around having fun with all her new friends that she has met.

Run free Sandy
xxx


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about, your lovely Sandy. My heart goes out to you...

It was the greater act of love to set her free from her suffering, even though it broke your heart...You did right by her.


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

The greatest act of love is to put our pets first no matter how heartbroken it leaves you. My thoughts are with you.

Run free Sandy xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im so heartbroken for you,feel like crying reading that ,R.I.P dear sandy.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. RIP lovely Sandy xx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's the kindest, most selfless thing we can do for them at the end - but so hard on us.

Hugs xx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Thinking of you in your sorrow. RIP Sandy xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sandy.
It is so Heart Breaking letting them go.
I use to wish my old girl would just go on her own, but she didn't and so had to make that decision.

I know we will meet up with our loved ones again one Day.

Sandy is not in pain any more and is running a round at Rainbow Bridge having lots of fun.

R.I.P Sandy xx


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words 

I'm having a really really hard time coming to terms with this. I'm struggling to believe she's really gone...


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

I am truly sad to read about Sandy. It is clear that you loved her very much. But she is no longer suffering and is waiting to give you lots of licks in due course!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Nukawin said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words
> 
> I'm having a really really hard time coming to terms with this. I'm struggling to believe she's really gone...


That's natural when they are such a big part of your life. The only advice I can give is to give yourself time and allow yourself to grieve.

There's that saying isn't there - only what brought you joy can bring you sorrow. One day you will be able to feel joy again from the memories of Sandy, but for now the sorrow is a tribute, just as the joy will be one day.

Take care x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry, May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Sandy.
Set free now from your pain.


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

im sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nukawin said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words
> 
> I'm having a really really hard time coming to terms with this. I'm struggling to believe she's really gone...


Sandy will never really go - she will always be in your heart.


----------

